# where to find help with female and reprod. issues



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am trying to find out if I should be seeing someone other than an OBGYN for female issues and reproductive tests/information. I called a local OBGYN and the receptionist said the doctor may just send me back to a GI doctor regarding morning to night bloating...where else should I turn?? any help would be great!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are female and past puberty you should have a OBGYN (or a family doctor that does OBGYN tests).If you don't have an OBGYN I would call looking to become a regular patient as you have things that need to be checked regularly for your health, anyway.I'm having abdominal pain and bloating is something they may book you for. I am having diarrhea is something they would probably send you to the GI doctor to have checked out, unless you've been there already.K.


----------

